# Romanian



## Arnaldo Alegré

Hi there!

I don't know any word in Romanian, so I wanna know how can I say _Romanian_ in Romanian?!

thanx!


----------



## Woland

Romanian language or Romanian(as a Romanian person) - I don't have the proper fonts, so please excuse my eventual mistakes.

 Romanian language = Romînă/ Romînească
 Romanian = romîn(male), romîncă(female)

*MODERATOR NOTE: Romania and words derived from it are always written with "â" i.e. România.*


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Woland said:
			
		

> Romanian language = Romînă/ Romînească
> Romanian = romîn(male) romîncă(female)


Shouldn't it be:
Limbă română= Romanian language
Un român= A Romanian (male), Românul= The Romanian (male)


----------



## Trisia

Yes, it should.

Relax, it's not such a big mistake. It sounds the same anyway


----------



## Arnaldo Alegré

Gee, thanks!
But I'm confused now... 

a) Romînă
b) Romînească
c) Limbă română

What's the right one?

AA


----------



## Trisia

The only correct one is using "â."

Romanian language = *limba română* / românească (the one in bold is the most common, I suggest using that one)
Romanian (female) = româncă
Romanian (male) = român


Anyway, I would love it if you could provide a sample sentence - how do you want to use the word?


----------



## Arnaldo Alegré

Thanks a lot!

[...]


----------



## pro_niger

About the *â/î* issue: It is not such big a deal thus many native speakers still use *î* instead of *â, *as it was used not far ago. This change is difficult to understand even for romanians (aged people mostly) so I think it would be no crime if for reasons of simplicity a foreigner uses just *î.*


----------



## OldAvatar

pro_niger said:


> About the *â/î* issue: It is not such big a deal thus many native speakers still use *î* instead of *â, *as it was used not far ago. This change is difficult to understand even for romanians (aged people mostly) so I think it would be no crime if for reasons of simplicity a foreigner uses just *î.*



România has been always written with *â*, except the short period of time from the stalinist age, in the early '50s. Therefore, *î* is unacceptable.


----------



## pro_niger

I was not refering to the name of the country ... eh .. anyhow, I wouldn`t consider it offending at all.


----------



## Arcy

OldAvatar said:


> România has been always written with *â*, except the short period of time from the stalinist age, in the early '50s. Therefore, *î* is unacceptable.



I fully agree with you!


----------



## MarX

pro_niger said:


> About the *â/î* issue: It is not such big a deal thus many native speakers still use *î* instead of *â, *as it was used not far ago. This change is difficult to understand even for romanians (aged people mostly) so I think it would be no crime if for reasons of simplicity a foreigner uses just *î.*


I also still use *î *instead of *â* when writing, just the way I learned it.
I don't really care which one is used, to be honest, they sound the same. 


MarK


----------



## OldAvatar

MarX said:


> I also still use *î *instead of *â* when writing, just the way I learned it.
> I don't really care which one is used, to be honest, they sound the same.
> 
> 
> MarK



The question is not about that. It is about writing Romînia instead of România.


----------

